# Help with DIY scent free spray bottles??



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Walmart*

Go into the womens hair products and you will find empty spray bittles.


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

Go to the hardware store, Westlake, Lowes, Home Depot, something to that effect, look in the paint department and see what they have, once in a while you can find some off colors that have no see through properties like red or green. 

One question though. Are you using distilled water to make your spray?? If so then the light penetration should not be too big of an issue. I usually make mine by the 2 gallon batch and put it in a bucket (2 gals. will last me a full season with two or three people using it), I have not had a problem with it going rancid, until it gets to cold I store mine in the changing station (old grain silo) so we can spray down with it before we dress out for hunting.

Steve


----------



## zippyz7 (Aug 5, 2010)

would you like to share your recipes for the scent killer? thank you zip


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

Not a problem to share my recipe... I actually copied it off of this site early last year I do believe then e-mailed it to myself so I never lose the recipe!! I know stupid right, but I have yet to lose the recipe. So without further adieu here is my recipe.


Ingredients for Scent Killer:

16 oz. (2 cups) Peroxide

16 oz. (2 cups) Distilled Water

¼ cup baking soda

1 oz. Of non-scented shampoo

(Or adjust amounts to whatever size you make accordingly)

Let sit for several days (1 gallon milk jug works good with lid loose) 

Hope this helps ya.

Steve


----------



## LoomisIMX (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for the recipe. I go through about a bottle a week, so this will for sure save me some money. Anybody have any ideas how to get the earth smell into a home made brew? I usually use the earth blend scent killer.


----------



## zippyz7 (Aug 5, 2010)

runs with scissors, thanks for the recipie. I have been paying $ 15.00 per bottle for primos silver. I will give this a try. Bear season in massachusetts is 10 days away. Thanks again. zip


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

Best stuff I have ever used and I tried it all, I never bought into the carbon/scentlock/scent free clothing anything. I have on the other hand gone through gallons of scent away spray and this stuff works just as well if not better (not 100% better but easily as well) as all the other stuff that costs WAY more. The only reason I say not 100% on the better is that I have been winded using all kinds of different stuff and have been winded using this as well. but honestly I believe that those time it would not have mattered what I did for scent elimination. None of those time was I totally busted just a deer that came in down wind (unexpectedly) and then stopped sniffed a couple times then turned and left. I have also had deer come in from down wind (unexpectedly) and simply walk right down the same trail I walked in on then pass right by my stand, not alarmed or worried in the least.

I also believe in cover scents a bunch and my favorite recipe for that is to soak some cedar green stuff, or a bit of oak bark, or a few walnut shells, or just some foliage from the area that I will be hunting in a gallon of distilled water for a week or two out in the sun or on the heater vent then bottle and spray. 

I hope some of these work for you and would love to see some picture of a nice big bear that you kill, always wanted to kill a bear myself just don't have any here in north west MO.... have them in the southern regions of the state but not north of the MO river where I live.

Steve


----------



## leginspector (Oct 10, 2009)

spflugradt said:


> Not a problem to share my recipe... I actually copied it off of this site early last year I do believe then e-mailed it to myself so I never lose the recipe!! I know stupid right, but I have yet to lose the recipe. So without further adieu here is my recipe.
> 
> 
> Ingredients for Scent Killer:
> ...


Not to hijack, but doesn't peroxide bleach clothing?


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

I always believed that it would, and I have was very careful when i first stared to use this recipe, I have not noticed any more fading than I normally have, although I have not really noticed any fading at all to be honest.. I really think it's one of those things that in it's pure form that yes it will, but coming from someone that cuts the snot out of themselves all the time and then uses peroxide to get the blood out of my good khakis.... I have not noticed that is bleaches them either. The peroxide that is used in bleaching hair and such is a MUCH MUCH stronger, and way more concentrated than the stuff you buy at wally world.

Steve


----------



## GrimReap'r (Aug 25, 2010)

I belive peroxide is very unstable and turns to water if exsposed to air or light. also Peroxide is an acid and baking soda is an alkaline so there is a neutralizing effect of the two chemicals with a bunch of baking soda left over. Kind of like anti-acid in a glass of water. I thought I read something about that kind of reaction making salts as a byproduct (not NaCl table salt). 
So I dont belive there is any peroxide left after it is mixed to worry about the beaching effect.

Thanks for the recipe, I will give it a try.
I bet it is more concetrated then the watered down comercial made products, thats why it seams to work better

Anyone know what they use to make the comercial products?


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

Steve I have been using this receipe for years and yes it works just good as anything else. I use old scent away bottles and the $ 1.00 ones from Wal-mart. I take the clear bottles and spray paint them black to keep the spray good. I have made up six bottles to start out this season and have never had any problems with it. Good Huntig.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Hear It From The Pro host, U-slide Pro-Staffer, RJP Outdoors Pro-Staffer


----------



## Peeping Tom (Aug 9, 2010)

I have been making this stuff for the past few seasons and it does work just as good as the big name stuff. Some guys will tell you that you have to use commercial peroxide but thats a bunch of hog wash and it may damage your clothes. 
By the way I get me spray bottles at Sam's Club.


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah what they said.... see I'm not totally nuts (finally confirmed). Glad someone with some form of chemistry knowledge chimed in there too.

Steve


----------



## mag1 (Aug 8, 2004)

So is this just hydrogen peroxide you buy in the pharmacy section at the store? I will definitely try this, I go through so much scent killer that I need an alternative that works.


----------



## howchrh (Feb 19, 2009)

*earth scent*

I have used this same recipt for three years now. I make a much larger batch and split it in half. One half I bottle and use for scent control. The other half I use for earth scent. I only use this spray on my boots when I walk to my stand. I have the kids pick the walnuts while they still have the green case on them. cut/peal the green off and put them in a blender. Boil the greens in a gallon of distilled water. Drain that through cheese cloth and add the scented water to the other mix.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

this may be a dumb question but what does the shampoo do to the mix?


----------



## Fldeerslayer (Jan 14, 2009)

KSHammers1 said:


> this may be a dumb question but what does the shampoo do to the mix?


I think it helps the mix penetrate fabric better.

I've had good luck with this DIY scent killer also but I use unscented laundry detergent instead of shampoo.


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

I have used a similar recipe for the last few years as well. I could add, that I now buy 3 or 4 spray bottles at a time, because if the bottle is used and left for a few days the nozzles become crusted and blocked. I also think that it would be the peroxide that breaks down in sun light, and that a dark bottle is required, a can of camo spray paint should block out light on those translucent bottles.


----------



## SCbryan (Feb 20, 2009)

Where does one find unscented shampoo? How about the scent killer liquid shower gel that Hunter Specialties makes?


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

SCbryan said:


> Where does one find unscented shampoo? How about the scent killer liquid shower gel that Hunter Specialties makes?


The scent killer or scent away shampoo is what I use.


----------



## rbcss (Feb 25, 2005)

I have used this recipe in the pass, but the baking soda never dissolves completely, and I get *********** (baking soda) all over the place. so do you heat the mixture to dissolve everything or do you just keep mixing it. (I never heated it)


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

ive seen this for years, i think im gonna break down and try it


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

I made some the other night and heated the water and baking soda at a slow boil for about 10 minutes it seems to be much better and combining this method with the shaking and mixing once a day I think will do the trick. Make sure not to tighten the cap on your container or you could have a mess. I've used it and it works great and you'll save some cash to boot.


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

I've made it and used Earth Scent shampoo. Works great.


----------



## Struttinhoyt88 (Jul 3, 2008)

If you buy the big peroxide bottles when your going to be making some them you can just fill them up with your scent spay and refill your spray bottles as needed... I made the same stuff and had success with it.... I just didn't like how everything began turning white after time.... But it does work....


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for recipe. I just made a gallon of it with some fresh earth scent.


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

anyone ever smell the vinegar in scent away stuff. if you look online ( like scent neutrelizer or something of the affect) you will see everyone is using some sort of vinegar. just checking to see if anyone else has smelled it in scent killer before.


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

Speaking about bottles, I buy these white bottles at wal-mart in the cleaning section. Last night I took the sprayer off the bottle from wal-mart and it fit on the peroxide bottle. I went to consolidated plastics.com, they have the bottles like I use from wal-mart plus a bottle they call the spraymaster which might work. I'm calling them tommorw to see if they sell just the spray tops.


----------



## abberdog (Jan 8, 2010)

Another source for bottles is your local farm supply. I found 32 oz bottles for horse grooming that work well. They were clear but I slip an old sock over the bottle to keep light out. The spray pattern is much better than the cleaning bottles. Don't seem to clog as much either. Been using one for about 3 years.



RJPOUTDOORS said:


> Speaking about bottles, I buy these white bottles at wal-mart in the cleaning section. Last night I took the sprayer off the bottle from wal-mart and it fit on the peroxide bottle. I went to consolidated plastics.com, they have the bottles like I use from wal-mart plus a bottle they call the spraymaster which might work. I'm calling them tommorw to see if they sell just the spray tops.


----------



## badger109 (Aug 1, 2007)

FWIW, I once read to use pool shock and dilute it down (it's concentrated h202 - be careful) because 1: you'd prob save even more money and 2: the stuff in the brown bottles you buy has extra chemicals and stabilizers in it that apparently are no good.


----------



## Poison4504 (Jan 23, 2010)

I work with a guy who uses this recipe and loves it. he has the deer on the wall and stories to prove it works. I'm going to make a batch myself now


----------



## ejd1017 (Jan 22, 2009)

probably could just wrap you bottles with some camo duct tape. That is what i will do.


----------



## jagerace (Sep 22, 2006)

I have always used a metal canister that you would put weedkiller in. It holds a ton and has a great variety of spray options. Plus with the long wand and hose it is much easier to spray yourself down when alone.


----------



## ftw1422 (Mar 17, 2009)

just got some dark green bottles from my local dollar store. work perfect!!!


----------



## bdodge (Aug 22, 2010)

Are there anymore RECIPE'S out there?????

If so give some reasoning as to what additional ingredients are used and maybe why.

thanks,


----------



## breaknockspeed (Jan 9, 2007)

Can you use this to wash your clothes in?


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

yes this recipe was printed in field many years ago i tried it and i also couldnt get everything to dissolve completly and it was nothing but a mess and i dont think it works nearly as well as some other products on the market but yes it is a cheap way to get a large amount of " scent eliminator spray" imo it doesnt work nearly as well and i can prove it pour gas in a cup and pour your scent spray in a cup and put dead down wind in the other cup dip a q-tip in gas then dip in your spray you can definately still smell gas now do the same test in dead down wind you be the judge


----------



## Poison4504 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok. So i was talking with a guy at work and we got to thinking of something. If peroxide and baking soda end up nuetralizing each other, why not keep them seperate? If peroxide is a natural oxidizer and eliminates odor, put that mixture on first. Then use the baking soda mixture (odor absorber) on second. Wouldn't that give you more advantages of each solution?


----------



## happyfish (Aug 19, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. The baking soda is neutralizing the peroxide so it makes it useless. so whats the point in using it? I'm not saying it doesn't help but It's not going to matter what you use when a deer gets down wind from you your busted, so the key here is keep your self and your clothing clean, use the wind. I had an old man tell me once that smoke was the best he said that the Indians used it and they were the best hunters that ever lived.


----------



## Poison4504 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes that is true. no matter what you use, the wind direction still matters


----------

